# What a Dirty Boy!!



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Ha-ha-ha! I bet it was fun to brush him!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

He's adorable!

I hope the flies stop bothering him before he decided to play in the mud again.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Poor baby, these darn flies are bad here too, I don't blame him!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

What a dirt ball, you are gonna have some fun getting him clean! LOL 

Have you started riding him already? Does he have a name now?


----------



## SureFooting (May 25, 2008)

WOW! He's almost as bad as my horse. ALMOST.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> What a dirt ball, you are gonna have some fun getting him clean! LOL
> 
> Have you started riding him already? Does he have a name now?


Yeah, cleaning him wasn't fun, but i've seen worse, he has naturally smooth and kinda oily hair, so most of it came right out (expect the mess in his mane, which i started smashing w/ plyers)

I've been riding him for a while, and he had over a week break because of the tornado and it will take him awhile to get him back in the swing of things

lol, he actually has a name, but I don't like it so I always call him mule..... he's named Red, becuase he's red..... sooo creative


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Red, that's cute. Unoriginal but cute none the less! 

How is he for riding?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I find that hilarious. That's a lot of mud on a single horse! Poor guy probably tried to cool down. 

Cute photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Red, that's cute. Unoriginal but cute none the less!
> 
> How is he for riding?


not sure yet.... he isn't even green broke yet... and can't canter w/o throwing a fit yet


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

wow he is dirty! I hope the flys stop bothering him!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww he's soo dirty hehe! :lol: What a cutie though.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

ugh, i just noticed some of the pictures got the ends cut off....


----------

